
Halik, next-generation time traveling debugger for Java [video] - pbadenski
http://meet.halik.io
======
fiatjaf
for Java.

------
bx_
is this just 'showing' a sign up page?

~~~
pbadenski
I thought a video demoing the features of the product was sufficient. And I
just noticed this is not in line with "Show HN guidelines". I should've
checked them beforehand.

Sorry.

~~~
dang
It's ok, we'll just take 'Show HN' out of the title.

